# Confidence, Is it the root of social anxiety?



## Thom As (Nov 25, 2013)

I have slight social anxiety, and for me its entirely a confidicen issue, when im feeling confident, i tear it up, extroverted, but sometimes i just freeze up. feel like people are not likin me, paranoia and such. Just cant maitain a convo.

But what i feel have helped me are the following books:
Increase and build your self esteem

Master your Emotions

constructive sciences

Win firneds and influence people

ignore the cheesy advertising, go out and read the reviews for yourselves.

I Highly reccomend the win friends and influence people. but for general confidence, definatly the first 2


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No, it's not.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes , it is


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

When you advertize products on your very first post, you're not starting off on the right foot! :lol


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

Not. I have a very good opinion on myself.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Self-esteem and confidence, which are very closely related, are the root of social anxiety IMO.


----------



## cantHelpthis (Nov 17, 2013)

self-confidence also the way we react to a threat or we perceive nearly everything as a threat.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

The lack of it is if that's what you're saying, but none of that crap will help(sorry, but true).


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thom As said:


> I have slight social anxiety, and for me its entirely a confidicen issue, when im feeling confident, i tear it up, extroverted, but sometimes i just freeze up. feel like people are not likin me, paranoia and such. Just cant maitain a convo.
> 
> But what i feel have helped me are the following books:
> Increase and build your self esteem
> ...


Yes,it's true for me too.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it is a self-esteem issue mainly.... although that is closely linked with confidence. 

For me I have poor self esteem leading to low confidence and social anxiety. I think it probably has a genetic factor as well as childhood and social/economic factors all tie in. 

And to be honest I'm not convinced there is such a thing as slight social anxiety. Everyone can be nervous and shy at times, but for me the diagnosis of social anxiety only applies when it goes beyond 'slight'........ when your life is screwed up by the fact you cannot manage your anxiety well enough to form relationships and manage daily tasks, THEN it is social anxiety.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

I think it's more of a which came first, the chicken or the egg relationship.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I am 50/50 with the replies. I can say I have pretty good confidence but 'it' just happens (not the clown lol). I think it has to do with so many things...chemical predisposition, childhood traumas, drug abuse etc. I know I've done extensive CBT, meds, hypnotherapy, counselling etc. and it's still there. Not saying they don't help..they absolutely do but I believe it's a neurotransmitter defect for most. So complex.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken or the egg kind of thing.. in my opinion no.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

Depends on the person.. thats why its so split up amongst people. Some people its genetic and others its acquired.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

What's a 'firned'? How do I win one?


----------

